
AWS adds 252.0.0.0/10, formerly “Reserved for Future Use” in RFC 3330 - Lammy
https://github.com/seligman/aws-ip-ranges
======
bradknowles
And it’s gone again. Check the update at 2020-08-12 19:21:14.

------
seligman99
I do welcome ideas for how I could make the repo more interesting and/or
useful.

